# What happened to this bottle



## madpaddla (Dec 1, 2007)

Hello all:
 I used to have a thing for the Squats with the large letters on the back.  I happen to get two of these sometime ago.  Sold off the other one but kept this b/c it looked really crude.  Referring to the one on the left.  Any ideas on what happened to it?
 Over tumbled ? ? 
 Thanks


----------



## madpaddla (Dec 1, 2007)

Here is a different shot.


----------



## madman (Dec 1, 2007)

hmm it looks like it was made that way, my guess mike


----------



## idigjars (Dec 2, 2007)

This is just a suggestion.  I think if you want to get rid of that look put some duct tape over the embossing(cover just the embossing, nothing else) and the entire base and do a rough grind in a tumbler for about 5 hours flipping the tube over at 2.5 hours.  Take the bottle out, take the duct tape off and finish polising it.  The bottle will look frosted after the rough grind but it will come out sparkling after the finish polish.  Don't do it if there are close surface bubbles though.  Good luck.   Paul


----------



## idigjars (Dec 2, 2007)

The rough grind would require 12 micron aluminum oxide.  Don't mix tumbling copper, in other words after the grind only use that copper for rough grinding in the future.  Don't reuse that same copper to finish polish or you will have a disaster.  Only trying to help.   Paul


----------



## JGUIS (Dec 2, 2007)

It's probably one of the first bottles of the day.  Using a cold mold made the first glass to hit it form a skin.  As the rest of the glass cooled properly, the skin appears raised from the rest of the glass.  It's not damage, so why tumble it off.  It adds character, nice bottle.


----------



## appliedlips (Dec 2, 2007)

Looks acid damaged or was just really rough and it got polished and never cut.Take Paul's advice and make er look good again.Doug


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey Ben, what you have there is a "wet mold" bottle.  When the mold was cold it would make the glass shrivel and not expand properly, which why we have "whittled" bottles.  

   A "wet mold" is when for whatever reason the mold would have water in it when the glass was blown, (this was not done on purpose), and when the glass was put in and expanded the water would instantly vaporize, steam and bubble.  As the water tried to shoot out of the top of mold it left impressions in the glass.   This most likely what you have. 

   Also sometimes if a bottle was improperly tumbled with out enough cutter, (only in extremely etched situations) you could also have that result.


----------



## capsoda (Dec 2, 2007)

Yea, I agree with Tigue. Looks like a wet mold bottle. You can plainly se in the close up where the water was traped. Wet mold bottles also have alot of pot stones in them.


----------



## druggistnut (Dec 9, 2007)

It also resembles some really bad resins repairs of 25-30 years ago. A lot of them are coming apart now.
 You might want to try an X-Acto knife in an inconspicuous spot. Try scraping with the blade and see if anything peels off.
 Guys used to spray the entire bottle with epoxy resins.
 Short of that, I'll go with wet mold, too. That Tigue never ceases to amaze me. A virtual cornicopia of bottle knowledge.
 Bill


----------

